# DVC Ongoing Search with RCI Points



## Skittles1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have an RCI Points account, and noticed a few months ago, that it is now possible to set up an ongoing search.  It says that the ongoing search will search for RCI Weeks resorts, not standard RCI Points reservations.  So that leads me to my question:  I am thinking about going to Disney the end of August 2014, and am wondering if it would be worthwhile to set up an ongoing search for DVC units.  I was under the impression that there is separate DVC inventory for Weeks and Points, and was wondering if I'd even be able to get a Weeks DVC unit with an ongoing search.


----------



## nursie (Jan 11, 2013)

*Sooner the better*

I don't know anything about the RCI points as I'm RCI weeks but I do know that the earlier you set up an ongoing search the better your chances of getting into DVC. Some Tuggers have ongoing searches all the time for desirable units/location.
In Dec. I got matches for June 2013 for DVC and had my search started March/April 2012, the search I put in Oct. 2012 hasn't matched yet.
If you know when/where, best to put the search in ASAP.
The earlier searches snatch up the matches before the latter ones.
Good luck!


----------



## bnoble (Jan 11, 2013)

There is inventory deposited to both Weeks and Points.  I am not sure whether or not you can search for Weeks inventory at a Points resort---in the past, it has generally not been possible to see Weeks inventory at Points resorts online, but this may or may not extend to this new ongoing search feature.

Here's what I would do to find out.  Wyndham has not yet deposited September, but could any time now.  Find a Wyndham Points resort that is likely to deposit (say, Bonnet Creek) and start an ongoing search for it for September.  Then, wait for the September deposit to come through and that will tell you whether it is possible.


----------



## stanleyu (Jan 11, 2013)

With RCI points, when you go online - or call in - you see inventories from both Points and Weeks. You can use your points to trade for either. When you do an ongoing search you only do it in the Weeks inventory. For that reason it is still advisable to check online even though you have an ongoing search in place. You might find something in the Points inventory that is not available to your ongoing search.


----------



## ctrayer (Oct 9, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> With RCI points, when you go online - or call in - you see inventories from both Points and Weeks. You can use your points to trade for either. When you do an ongoing search you only do it in the Weeks inventory. For that reason it is still advisable to check online even though you have an ongoing search in place. You might find something in the Points inventory that is not available to your ongoing search.



This is good advice as I have had Ongoing Searches in Points for my last 2 DVC exchanges but I found the inventory online on the Points side before my searches were matched by checking at least 3 times a day.  Anytime I get within 7-8 months I start checking Points 3 times a day to see if I happen to catch a DVC deposit when it happens.  Both times I have found a DVC resort I want before my OGS matched anything.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 9, 2013)

ctrayer said:


> This is good advice as I have had Ongoing Searches in Points for my last 2 DVC exchanges but I found the inventory online on the Points side before my searches were matched by checking at least 3 times a day.  Anytime I get within 7-8 months I start checking Points 3 times a day to see if I happen to catch a DVC deposit when it happens.  Both times I have found a DVC resort I want before my OGS matched anything.



This has come up a lot lately.  From what I was told by RCI, Ongoing Searches on the points side are for WEEKS inventory only. RCI does not have the ability to do ongoing searches for Points inventory.


----------

